# Adelaides Little Girl!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So I had sold Adelaide bred with a doeling back, and I was crossing my fingers she would have one (since it was very apparent she was only carrying a single!)
And sure enough she did!
Rainbow Meadows Farm did a great job assisting Adelaide and taking care of my girl until I got to pick her up yesterday.

Here she is at two days old- my new little house goat- meet Proctor Hill Farm RT Australia


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats! she's so cute! I just love buckskins!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! She is a keeper!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

She's beautiful.....I still want some PH Nigis!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, Congratulations. She is sure pretty. I love the color.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Addie, she sure looks like mommy and I am glad all went well. :leap: 

She also looks like she will be the princess of the house for awhile.... Tell Joe no scarey movies for her :ROFL: 

Congrats on the new Roulette baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....what a cutie........ :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is really cute congrats.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

KGW Farms said:


> She's beautiful.....I still want some PH Nigis!!!!


Awe thanks- There's soon to be a baby explosion in the next few weeks :wink:

Thanks everyone- she's doing well and I like her a lot 

Roulette is 4 - 0 doelings to bucklings now so far this year :leap: 
(just for saying that I will probably get all bucklings the rest of the year from him- lol!)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just love that coloring...what a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------

